# Finding parts to add a speaker out to a Katana combo



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm having a very hard time finding the exact parts I would need to do a simple/reversible speaker out to my Katana combo. I have checked NextGen, Mouser, Addison, The Source and the major hardware stores. None of them seem to have all of the different connectors I would need (male/female sets of 6.3mm and 2.8mm).

Any advice where I could find these connectors?

I'd like to do it like in the video below:


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Try Princess Auto and other automotive electrical shops.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

So it's an " either or " kind of thing . Internal speaker or extension speaker , but not both.. Wonder what the lowest impedance speaker can be used ? Four ohms ?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Jerome said:


> So it's an " either or " kind of thing . Internal speaker or extension speaker , but not both.. Wonder what the lowest impedance speaker can be used ? Four ohms ?


I'm not sure, but I'll be hooking it up to a 8ohm cab, so I'm safe. And yes, it's definitely an either/or scenario ... which I prefer for this mod.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm having a very hard time finding the exact parts I would need to do a simple/reversible speaker out to my Katana combo. I have checked NextGen, Mouser, Addison, The Source and the major hardware stores. None of them seem to have all of the different connectors I would need (male/female sets of 6.3mm and 2.8mm).


The selectors can be pretty particular about size at places like Mouser. In this case I think they are actually .110 and .250 inch. So the metric conversion can mess things up (6.35mm and 2.79 or 2.8mm).

Here's what came up for me: https://www.mouser.com/Connectors/T...roslpZ1yz0vctZ1yxbww8Z1yzs3z2Z1z0wxkeZ1z0wx5r

Edit: sorry, doesn't seem to be any male .110 there


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Katana - Add the missing speaker output jack on Katana Combos


Katana - Add the missing speaker output jack on Katana Combos



www.vguitarforums.com


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Here's what came up for me: https://www.mouser.com/Connectors/T...roslpZ1yz0vctZ1yxbww8Z1yzs3z2Z1z0wxkeZ1z0wx5r
> 
> Edit: sorry, doesn't seem to be any male .110 there


That's exactly what happened when I looked. And if Mouser doesn't have it, I don't know where to look...


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Katana - Add the missing speaker output jack on Katana Combos
> 
> 
> Katana - Add the missing speaker output jack on Katana Combos
> ...


I had come across this before. I really like the permanent solution, but I'm not brave enough to do it. I want this safe/reversible solution to test things out. If I like it, I'll just buy a separate head. As for the links to the specific connectors needed in that thread, they're not very helpful, especially for someone in Canada.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the larger connectors are easy to find ... ( princess auto )
perhaps just some GOOD alligator clips for the smaller connectors ... it is a reversible mod right ?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.princessauto.com/en/10-pc-test-lead-set/product/PA0008893406


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Newark Canada https://canada.newark.com/w/c/conne...rminals-splices/prl/results?st=spade terminal

They have 2.8 and 6.35 male and female. Some are red, some are blue some are yellow. I would at least try to get blue they are bigger than red. It will be easier to get the wire in the crimp section


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm having a very hard time finding the exact parts I would need to do a simple/reversible speaker out to my Katana combo. I have checked NextGen, Mouser, Addison, The Source and the major hardware stores. None of them seem to have all of the different connectors I would need (male/female sets of 6.3mm and 2.8mm).
> 
> Any advice where I could find these connectors?
> 
> I'd like to do it like in the video below:


I did mine like this.













​With this: Amazon.com: Jack - Stereo Input, Metal Nut, Cliff UK, 6 PC Mount for Marshall: Electronics


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> That's exactly what happened when I looked. And if Mouser doesn't have it, I don't know where to look...


Digikey also has some. It's odd they are so rare, but really I suppose they are not really a practical method for wire-end use being so small. Seem to be more for rigid use like circuit board mount, or on the speaker terminals.
You might consider just trimming some larger ones down to size.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> https://www.princessauto.com/en/10-pc-test-lead-set/product/PA0008893406


too light duty for speaker wires


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

oldjoat said:


> too light duty for speaker wires











These test lead need to be fix. Alligator clip on the insulator do a very bad ( and no ) contact. They need to be solder


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> https://www.princessauto.com/en/10-pc-test-lead-set/product/PA0008893406



In Montreal area, Princess auto is in the suburb, Laval. We don't know where OP live exactly .
For these specific terminal lug I'll go to Addison ( the don't have as OP wrote ) Madison Laval, and a big auto parts strore. 
I'll look to amazon.ca.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This what I'll do ;
I"ll use a pair of terminal lugs, male and female , standard size easy available.
I 'll put them on the wires between the amp and the speaker.
Now it is easy to use standard terminals lugs to do the mod .
For safety i'll put the insulated lugs on the amp side. Both male and female are available insulated too


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm hoping to make this mod as reversible as possible. If I like the sound through an external cab, I'd likely buy myself a Katana head, and then perhaps sell of the combo. If I don't like it, I can keep it stock and not affect it's resale value. 

If I do end up going the non-reversible route, I'd probably do the exact same thing that @BGood did.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Chance you will like more the sound of a external cab if...you put money on it. 

A different "taste" speaker may sound better for you than the original Boss speaker .









The Best Replacement Speakers for a Boss Katana 100 - Speaker Guide


This list is my reccomendation for the best replacement speakers for a Boss Katana Amplifier. This will be helpful for Katana original and MKII owners.




guitarspeakerguide.com


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Latole said:


> Chance you will like more the sound of a external cab if...you put money on it.
> 
> A different "taste" speaker may sound better for you than the original Boss speaker .


I have an external cab that I’m really pleased with. That’s precisely why I want to do this. I’m super curious to see what the katana would sound like through that cab.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm hoping to make this mod as reversible as possible. If I like the sound through an external cab, I'd likely buy myself a Katana head, and then perhaps sell of the combo. If I don't like it, I can keep it stock and not affect it's resale value.
> 
> If I do end up going the non-reversible route, I'd probably do the exact same thing that @BGood did.


Why not just rent a head for a week? You'll probably know pretty quick, and it wont cost much.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I have an external cab that I’m really pleased with. That’s precisely why I want to do this. I’m super curious to see what the katana would sound like through that cab.


It will sound fuller, but still like a Katana.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Why not just rent a head for a week? You'll probably know pretty quick, and it wont cost much.


Unfortunately, my local L&M is actually really far away from me, and I don't even own a car. So it makes more sense on my end to just order a few parts to make things work.



BGood said:


> It will sound fuller, but still like a Katana.


That's good to hear. I was A/Bing the Katana 50mkii combo with my YBA1 MOD1 + the matching 212 cab yesterday. I was looking for a warm, low gain, crunch that would work well as a pedal platform, which is how I use the MOD1. I got extrememly close, depsite these being obviously different amps, and the major dfferences in the size and characteristics of the cabs (open vs closed). I was absolutely shocked that the little Katana could do so well! A caveat though: this was at manageable volume levels (not whisper quiet by any means) in my music room. However, if I were to play at rehearsal/gigging levels the differences might be become much clearer. But, who knows? 
@BGood Have you compared the Katana with other amps through the same cab?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> @BGood Have you compared the Katana with other amps through the same cab?


Sure did, but I never liked the Katana.
I found it is good for high gain and the cleans are pretty nice. But I reside in the middle and the Katana couldn't provide something satisfactory


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BGood said:


> Sure did, but I never liked the Katana.
> I found it is good for high gain and the cleans are pretty nice. But I reside in the middle and the Katana couldn't provide something satisfactory


Pop a tubescreamer variant out front and go.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

all 3 sizes in one box....









AOQDQDQD® 315PCS/270PCS/210PCS /150PCS Golden 2.8mm/4.8mm/6.3mm Terminal Explosion Box Combination


Only US$7.99, buy best AOQDQDQD 315PCS/270PCS/210PCS /150PCS Golden 2.8mm/4.8mm/6.3mm Terminal Explosion Box Combination sale online store at wholesale price.




www.banggood.com


----------

